
Elon Musk wasn’t wrong about automating the Model 3 assembly line - kaboro
https://techcrunch.com/2019/03/05/elon-musk-wasnt-wrong-about-automating-the-model-3-assembly-line-he-was-just-ahead-of-his-time/
======
Corrado
I remember a interview with Musk where he was talking about the problems with
the automated assembly line. He specifically mentioned that it was difficult
for the robots to see a "dangling cable" that had to be plugged into a socket.
It was never at the same location and it was always moving (swinging) so it
was almost impossible to grasp. I'm guessing that this might be possible now.
Hmmmm... maybe the 'Y' line will be more robots.

